# Spawning Season in Full Swing



## Coryologist (Nov 13, 2006)

Greetings. The onset of the cooler weather has brought on a good spurt of spawning in my fish room. In the past week, or so, I have had spawns of:

_C. weitzmani, C. duplicareus, C. ehrhardt_i (1st time), _C. sarareensis, C. similis, C. araguaiaensis, C. venezuelanus and S. barbatus._

Frank

P. S. Ater posting, I went into the fish room and found eggs from _C. nattereri_.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Have any pics?


----------



## Coryologist (Nov 13, 2006)

*Pics*



flamingo said:


> Have any pics?


Of what? Eggs?  - Frank


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Of the eggs and or fish.


----------



## Coryologist (Nov 13, 2006)

*Eggs and Fish Pics*



Phantom_Cichlid said:


> Of the eggs and or fish.


Well, I do have some pics of eggs, but rarely take new ones. I believe that once you've seen one egg . . . . . .
That being said, I do have pics of most of my fish. Is there something in particular you'd like to see?  - Frank


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW! Thats a very good shot of the eggs. Hmm, do you have any shots of an Albino Cory.


----------



## Coryologist (Nov 13, 2006)

*Albinos*



Phantom_Cichlid said:


> WOW! Thats a very good shot of the eggs. Hmm, do you have any shots of an Albino Cory.


TYVM. Sure we have Albinos.  - Frank


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow, i've never seen that variety of albino cory before (first pic).

Excuse my brain lapse there, I thought you already had fry swarming your tanks .


----------



## Coryologist (Nov 13, 2006)

*Albinos*



flamingo said:


> Wow, i've never seen that variety of albino cory before (first pic).


And no one has ever seen the one in the last pic as there are no recorded albinos of that specie. I have only gotten 2 out of 200+ fry. I am getting ready to spawn her in hopes of increasing the numbers.


> Excuse my brain lapse there, I thought you already had fry swarming your tanks .


I have many tanks of fry. Anything in particular you want to see? - Frank


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW! Once again Frank Im shocked by your pictures. Those Albino High/Long fins are they rare?


----------



## Coryologist (Nov 13, 2006)

*Albino C. paleatus*



Phantom_Cichlid said:


> WOW! Once again Frank Im shocked by your pictures. Those Albino High/Long fins are they rare?


Hi. They are one of the more hard to find Corys, but they can usually be found. I may soon be selling a spawning group of them, as I have had them about 5 years and I like to keep new things coming into the fish room. Can't do that without making room for them. - Frank


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey Frank you gotta tell us your secret to suck awsome pictures please and thank you. Do you know when you might be selling them?


----------



## Coryologist (Nov 13, 2006)

*C. paleatus*



Phantom_Cichlid said:


> Hey Frank you gotta tell us your secret to suck awsome pictures please and thank you. Do you know when you might be selling them?


Well, from around now, until right after the new year, I try to avoind shipping fish, with the holiday madness. Figure abiut 6 weeks. - Frank


----------

